# Another dream bike: 1936 Westfield Deluxe Arch Bar Streamline



## lgrinnings (Aug 1, 2021)

Last year, when I was lucky enough to score a 1935 Westfield Streamline and miraculously pair it with a matching tank, I realized that there’s no reason to put limits on my bicycle aspirations. Crazy things happen in this hobby.

Being in love with my Streamline, it didn’t take long for the 1936 Westfield catalog page featuring the Deluxe Arch Bar Streamline to catch my eye. It’s an odd duck and doesn’t have a ton of representation in the hobby. The Torrington battery bars are the stuff of daydreams. It certainly felt out of reach since I had only ever seen maybe two of the early style Arch Bar Streamline frames.

Well, as is often the case, an unlikely series of improbable events has led to my owning this awesome bike. I just wanted to share it with everyone. It rides beautifully and the two speed is a dream. Catalog images courtesy of @catfish. Thanks!


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2021)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 1, 2021)

Nice!  The type of tank in between the handle bars!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 1, 2021)

She’s beautiful Lester


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Pedaltherapy (Aug 1, 2021)

I second Santa Clause; Amazing! I've never seen that bike or bars before.  Why am I only learning of this bike now?


----------



## RJWess (Aug 1, 2021)

Never knew this bike existed. Fantastic!!!! Congratulations...


----------



## manuel rivera (Aug 1, 2021)

Beautiful! Thanks for  sharing


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 1, 2021)

Beautiful bike, she’s a keeper for sure!!!


----------



## stezell (Aug 1, 2021)

Very cool bike Lester, I dig the unique ones!
Sean


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 1, 2021)

🤩👏🍻


----------



## tech549 (Aug 1, 2021)

that is a beauty lester ,congrats!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 1, 2021)

Wow, there can't be many of those around.


----------



## rustyjones (Aug 2, 2021)

Unbelievable find Lester! Can't stop looking at it...


----------



## ozzie (Aug 2, 2021)

*wow.*


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 2, 2021)

Thats one FANTASTIC bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 😳


----------



## kreika (Aug 2, 2021)

Never seen Model N 28 before. Freakin’ cool as fudge! I love the unique, the different, the lesser seen. Curious,is it restored? Amazing condition regardless! I hope you enjoy it for many years to come. Congrats!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Aug 2, 2021)

Very cool bike!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 2, 2021)

Wow!  Looks amazing my friend!


----------



## fattyre (Aug 2, 2021)

Black stripes on the stainless fenders is a great detail.


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 2, 2021)

kreika said:


> Curious, is it restored?



Yes, it is restored. I didn't have the time previously to expound upon how this bike materialized, so here goes. Prior to embarking on my quest to own a DeLuxe Arch Bar Streamline, I had only seen two of these bikes (one owned by @catfish as highlighted in the post: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-are-the-rarest-prewar-ballooner-bicycles.70628/page-15 and one that showed up on craigslist in Maine a few years back but subsequently disappeared). Invariably there's a handful of these bicycles out there. The later model arch bar Westfield ballooners seem to pop up more frequently, but those two early models were the only ones of which I knew, so I went into this with the knowledge that it may take a very, very long time to find one that someone would part with.

Fast forward to March of this year when @badbob put a pair of Torrington battery bars up for sale. These bars never come up for sale, so I thought it prudent to jump on them If I was to ever have any chance of making this bicycle a reality. So my new dream bicycle was going to start with the bars. But as rare as the bars are, the bike itself is even rarer. After paying for the bars, I sent a note to Bob telling him how excited I was to own these bars. I added the catalog image of the Model N 28 and went on to explain that I hoped to one day put them on this bicycle. What happened next still gives me goosebumps. Bob responded with, "I have the frame and fenders if interested. I may have the fork as well. Thanks again, Bob"

After an exchange of photos, and clearing the purchase with my wife as "my birthday present" I bought the frame with cranks and chainring. Now I was in business. The frame was rough with no original paint remaining, but I had a vision and the Torrington battery bars. And let's face it, beggars can't be choosers when it comes to something this uncommon. As for the rest of the parts, I had the fork and truss rods. I had grips, pedals, and an upgrade for the cranks and chainring. I put out a call for fenders, but ultimately used a pair I already had. I had the wheels and subsequently picked up another bike with a sweet ND 2-speed setup. I bought the light from @tech549, but it was meant for another bike so I'm still in the market for another one of those. I borrowed the seat from another bike so I've still got a call out for an identical saddle. I had a couple of Torrington deco stems, so I was good there. I even had the chain guard devoid of original paint which lent to the question, "What color will I paint this bike?" The rack answered that question. I have a friend 2 miles down the road who has a smattering of old bicycle parts (like maybe 25 parts). He had the rack. Against all probabilities, the correct model rack was right in my backyard. And because it featured original black paint, along with an EA push horn I already had, that's what I went with.

The rest of the story is cleaning up the frame and getting things painted outside in New England (always a dodgy prospect). But I was able to add the finishing touches yesterday morning and it's good to go. That said, there are still a couple of details I wouldn't mind improving upon. I'd love to have an original paint version of this bicycle, but I'm proud of the degree to which I've brought this one back.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 3, 2021)

SWEET!


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 7, 2021)

Beautiful bike! Congratulations 👍


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice bike Lester, Congratulations!  Great acquisition/restoration back story too!!  Thanks!


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 7, 2021)

Wow very nice !!!!!!


----------

